# placing a bid



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i have a property that i was asked to place a bid on. now it is a church which my family attends to and have been goin there for quite a long time. see if i get this bid i am able to bid on the whole property, which i need to. ok the lot consists of a long drive (160x8) the lot is (135x56) now that gives me 8840 sq. ft there is not any walkways required to be shoveled because the maintaince man does that. so basicly were lookin at plowing and salting.... i would like to get this lot and give them a deal on it but not do it for free. i am just starting out in the snow business so i woudl like this to happen. thanks to all

PS to all fellow lawn/landscape busines owners how would i go about placing a bid on the lawn,bed maintaince, season clean-ups. how would i present the numbers to cliant in a business fashion?? anyone have a copy of their proposial that they could send to me that woudl be great...
[email protected]

thanks to everyone
andrew


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Bidding a church. I think you need to provide some more info. IE how much or little does the church want. IE if its snowing on a Sunday, do they want you their between services. Are they going to allow sand on the parking lot? Slip and falls............who is liable? will your church release you? I do plow and treat church parking lots but have everything really nailed down to escape what your about to go through. IE your fellow church members calling you at home asking why this and this is not they way they think it should be.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey thanks alot im goin to the church tomorow to ask those questions but i was mainly lookin for a price........ 



anyone else ????????????


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Andrew , with the limited/lack of , information you have posted about this lot , the best thing is to pick a price out of the air. And if you are in business and have to ask the question of how much to charge , and how to propose it to the customer you need to take a coures in basic business at your local college.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Mdirrigation said:


> Andrew , with the limited/lack of , information you have posted about this lot , the best thing is to pick a price out of the air. And if you are in business and have to ask the question of how much to charge , and how to propose it to the customer you need to take a coures in basic business at your local college.


What other information would you like from him? Where the church is exactly so you can bid it? He explains very clearly that there is a drive that is 160x8 and the main lot 135x56. He also went on to say no sidewalks, as the maintenance man would do that. he said plowing and salting for the above mentioned, which is 8840 total sq ft.

Okay, enough of that.

Andrew, I am not very experienced either, but I will at least TRY to help you. What you need to do is figure what equipment is needed to do the job. How long it will take you. How much the equipment will cost to maintain and operate. Wear and tear.

asically figureout how much it will cost you to plow that lot. Then you need to price to recoup that, and to cover future expenses for equipment and repairs, and also what you want to make for a profit. Don't forget insurance, permits, etc that you would need to start a business. Also talk to both a lawyer and accountant. Do this BEFORE you actually start your business.

Also search through the posts for estimating, bids, billing, etc. I have been doing that lately as I am planning to go on my own next year (subbed for this year and last). Have you ever subbed before? Helps to learn the ropes of plowing and get paid at same time. Bad thing is you don't make a lot. You do OK, but not great. No headaches though, and alot less risk.

School is good (for certain people). Some people do not need to school as others may think. (kids shouldn't read this) School CAN be a big waste of time (FOR CERTAIN PEOPLE). That kind of depends on what type of person you are (type of learner) and how motivated you are to learn. You CAN teach yourself, or at least learn from others, and School would not be needed. How many millionaires are there that never completed school, or were dropouts, etc.

OK, I'm sure there will be some remarks on this one.

Good luck Andrew,

Jeff


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks jeff


now i am in school taking classes but wtf does that have to do with this my main reason for askin was for layout and how everyone covered their asses.. My accounant is my father, my lawyer is my emploee's father. i have insurance and know how much it costs. i am currently writing a business plan for school.... but........school is not my thing..........

ok so if anyone else wants to help me that would be great!


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Was what I was wondering!*

I was kind of venting at the other post. IMO you stated info very clearly. I noticed after I posted that you had another post asking the same question. You got the same "go to local college" answer in that one too. Didn't seem to sit to well in that thread either.

You are on the right track!

Jeff


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks jeff


i come to this site for help and support not to get ****ted on


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

$100.00 for 2" or less
each additional 1" $10.00
This is for each push


----------

